# upgrade to php 5.4 via ports



## syl (May 17, 2012)

Hi,

*I* would like to share a solution *I* found on a blog, to upgrade successfully to php 5.4 via ports.

*I* was stuck with 
	
	



```
php5-sqlite port has been deleted
```
 after [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] and [cmd=]portmaster -a[/cmd] I tried to uninstall php5-sqlite, but without any success because it does not exist.

So *I* found this blog where the guy has a working solution to this problem. It consists in reconfiguring the php5-extensions right before, in order to disable sqlite support. Yeah, php54 will not support sqlite.

http://icesquare.com/wordpress/phpf...eleted-removed-from-core-php-aborting-update/

I'm fresh new to freebsd FreeBSD (*I* tried freebsd FreeBSD 5 some years ago), and *I* still do not understand something: how to stay on a stable branch? Or is 5.4 considered as a minor release of PHP?


----------

